# Not a bad sized Scrubby



## GBWhite (Dec 11, 2017)

Scrub Python from Wujul Wujul north of Cairns.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 11, 2017)

cute little fella


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice one George,
That has to be 18ft plus. Thoughts???


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 11, 2017)

Wouldn't want that mad at me...


----------



## GBWhite (Dec 11, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Nice one George,
> That has to be 18ft plus. Thoughts???



I reckon around the 5 metre plus mark.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 11, 2017)

That's why I don't keep them


----------



## krusty (Dec 21, 2017)

So so Nice,one day I will finally get to see a live one in the wild.(Seen plenty of road kills.)


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 21, 2017)

Great to see them in the wild tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

